# looking for a good cheese tutorial?  final pics



## miamirick (Jul 27, 2011)

gonna smoke cheese for the first time     anyone have a good tutorial thread?

thanks in advance


----------



## meateater (Jul 27, 2011)

I would have thought you smoked cheese before, this is old and I smoke longer with a AMNS now. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/smoked-cheese


----------



## miamirick (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks meat!!!!   i'm gonna do my first load tomorrow


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 27, 2011)

Go Rick Go!

Todd


----------



## miamirick (Jul 27, 2011)

how you doing todd?   i'll be using the

" a maze in" for this one    with some apple or cherry magic dust!

gonna throw a big tin of ice in the gosm also since its about 200 degrees outside


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 28, 2011)

I just made some smoked cheddar last week and for a 4 hour smoke you will have to add more ice about halfway through. 

It was over 90 here & I had both ends of the AMNS dust lit in my Weber kettle, but was able to keep the temp inside between 90-100.

The cheese sagged a little but never melted at all.

Have fun Rick!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Rick!!!

I got a step by step if you want to check it out---Used my first AMNS on it.

Check out the cheese taste testing results & scores too, at the second link.

*Cheese step by step:*

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/92619/my-first-cheese-cold-smoked-qview

*Cheese taste testing party 2 weeks later (with results & scores):*

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/93375/smoked-cheese-tasting-party

Bear


----------



## miamirick (Jul 28, 2011)

thanks bear,   reviewed them early this morning and got a cheese load in the GOSM right now


----------



## alelover (Jul 28, 2011)

Or you can smoke it in a cardboard box.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/108751/smoking-cheese-in-a-cardboard-box-ch-view


----------



## miamirick (Jul 28, 2011)

allright so everything started out fine i had the cheese sweated and the amazin flowing, filled up my wood box with ice to keep it cool,   but then two hours in i got anline conference call which had to happen   getting my next project lined up and we all know construction jobs are few and far between so that took priority,, but the entire call all i could think about was how is the cheese doing and is the ice melted........     anyway i digress

heres a few pics

got a few different kinds to see how they will do








ready to go in







everything loaded and in place,  next time i will keep the cheese closer to the ice  but didnt want to put the smoke under the ice in case as it melted it could put out the embers and didnt want to put the cheese to close to the smoke







aint that pretty   reminds me of incense    







after 4 and a half hours,    my jalapeno jack didnt take to good  but it smells great and after handling i didnt want to wash my hands it smelled so good







the underside grate marks







bagged and tagged







overall im happy, but would have liked to have nice clean rectangles,,next time,   it does smell great and is going to be hard to keep it in the fridge for two weeks!!!!

Thanks for looking


----------



## meateater (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks great Rick, your gonna love it. It's hard to resist the two weeks.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 28, 2011)

You can use a small screen like for baking pizza

Looks great!

Great Color!

It's just so tough to smoke when it's so hot outside.

Todd


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 28, 2011)

I bet it still taste good. Nice first time.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks good Rick & I bet it will taste even better.

Next time you may want to try putting the ice directly under the cheese.

It will keep it cooler.


----------



## masterofmymeat (Jul 29, 2011)

That looks so delicious. My wife and I loooooooovvvvve smoked cheeses. I haven't

done it yet, but Laurie just saw the pics and it's been moved up on the list :)

Thanks Rick...James

SmokinAl, another great idea for the Nov. gathering? How can you go wrong with smoked cheese!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 29, 2011)

Awe Man---That cheese looks sooo tasty!!!

Seems the smoker is a little hotter toward the rear than in the front. My MES is too.

If I could make a suggestion,

It might work better to freeze water in a jug, instead of using loose ice. (See Below)

I think it creates the cold, without all of the added moisture.

Thanks for the views,

Bear


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 29, 2011)

Man I don't know if that is going to taste very good, you should send it to me for proper disposal


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

great idea bearcarver


----------

